# BIG GIRLS have been giving up easy lately! *PIC HEAVY*



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been awhile since our last report and for that I'm super sorry. We have been super busy and just haven't had the time.

The summer started off much slower than we were expecting and we actually spent most of June drifting as all the fresh water had a majority of the fish pushed into the middle of the bay. As July rolled around things started to settle back into their normal summer patterns. Wading the shorelines when the wind blew and then sneaking out onto the reefs when they laid down. The surf has also been on fire when calm. Over the last couple of weeks the guys have really been hammering some nice fish wading. Most trips are releasing 3-5 fish over 25 inches with a majority being in the 27-29 inch range.

We still have a few weekdays left in Aug and even Sun 23rd for anyone interested in getting in on the action! Teal season is also right around the corner and we still have some openings left for teal hunts as well.

Booking Details:
Daniel Kubecka
Call/Text 979.240.5312
Please leave a VM or send text as it's hard to hear on tractor while planting duck ponds. I'll try and return phone calls ASAP, but text usually get a faster response during the day while on tractor.
Email: [email protected]

Here are just a few pictures from our recent trips!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Another strong day on the water for the team! Jacob and Caleb both put their groups on solid action all morning as the pictures show. East is holding better trout and usual and west is coughing up solid mixed boxes. Can't go wrong with either bay system right now. Caleb has this Sat and Sun open for anyone wanting in on the action.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Put the youngsters on them this morning! We really enjoy getting the next generation hooked on the outdoors.

Have a boat available this Sat & Sun if anyone is interested in getting in on the action.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The team worked on them good again today! All 3 boats(Capt. Jacob, Caleb & Lewis) put their clients on solid action to say the least. We have a boat open tomorrow(sat) and sun for anyone wanting to join in on the fun. The only thing hotter than the temperature right now is the fishing!

Enjoy the pics and give us a buzz or shoot a text if you want in on the action!
979.240.5312 to book


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Sat is now booked, still have a boat open for this Sun though.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG guide Capt. Caleb is ON FIRE! Had his 4 man group today limited out on trout by 9am and now they are just catching and releasing with the youngsters as they try to add some reds to the box. Caleb is open tomorrow if anyone is interested in getting on the action.

To book call/text Daniel 979.240.5312


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG Capt. Jacob put his group this morning on some fast and furious trout action to keep the teams limit streak alive! Jacob has a few openings next week(Tues-Wed) for anyone interested in getting on this action.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

RNG guide Capt. Caleb kept the streak alive and put his group on solid action all morning! We have some openings next week(Mon-Thur) and Sun for anyone wanting in on the action.

Call/Text Daniel 979.240.5312 to book


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Just had a boat open up for this Fri(21st) and still have one available for this Thur(20th) and Sun(21st). As you can see from the pictures the fishing has been really good both drifting and wading! Call/Text Daniel 979.240.5312 to book.


----------

